# Show us your cranes...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

They're one of my favorite kinds of cars...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I own 2 TYCOS, a Conrail and this one...


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I own 2 TYCOS, a Conrail and this one...


Shay. That's really beautiful man. Is that outside?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Shay. That's really beautiful man. Is that outside?


Thanks...yes, natural sunlight makes all the difference...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

I've said it before, but gotta say it again ... you are the master of realism. Great work.

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

(Plus, I get to try out some more of my "new" emoti-thingies!)

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I own 2 TYCOS, a Conrail and this one...


 
What a beautifully realistic setting, shay.:thumbsup:
Do have another pic of your crane and tender more full side. 

Greg


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Shay, the Tyco looks real man, nice work. But, the Rotory Snow Plow gets my vote!

I have 2 of them, and working on one for L&N. Will post up some picks soon. I dont have a layout yet, so it want even get close to that pic 

Kevin


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

glgraphix said:


> Shay, the Tyco looks real man, nice work. But, the Rotory Snow Plow gets my vote!
> 
> I have 2 of them, and working on one for L&N. Will post up some picks soon. I dont have a layout yet, so it want even get close to that pic
> 
> Kevin



That plow is posed on a diorama that's roughly 18" square, the "snow" is sifted baking soda that was vacuumed up later...the big hook is on one that's about 12" by 20". My actual layout is pretty basic with no real scenic work on it.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Shay. So you do your dioramas separately from your train setups?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, this is my current one...




























...though unfinished, carefully posed shots still come off OK...










...not a crane, but close enough...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

choo choo said:


> What a beautifully realistic setting, shay.:thumbsup:
> Do have another pic of your crane and tender more full side.
> 
> Greg


Thanks, these are the only other shots I have right off...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Forgot I had this crane...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the crane pics, shay... your detailing is impeccable. :thumbsup:

By the way... is your snowplow powered or does an engine push it? Is that a tender behind it?

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's not powered...an old Roundhouse 3-in-1 kit from the 70s, they gave you all the major bits to kitbash one, you provided the rest and the ability to cobble something together. The blades come from Athearn and do not turn. I carved off all the cast on grabs on the shroud and installed wire ones.

It's designed to be pushed, as a model and in real life. They used retired steamer tenders, coal fired ones like this one had covers installed so that the snow didn't turn the coal into a big chunk of ice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

Brilliant detailing. Love the diorama. When you're conceiving something like that, to you have a particular vantage point in mind? I.e., rationale behind the Quonsett huts chopped off on an angle.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, TJ

I've always model in a way to avoid parallel or perpendicular lines, real life isn't built that way in the rural settings I model. The Quonset huts were an interesting project. I needed two for the scene and only had one, fully assembled one to work with. A little careful cutting with a miter saw and I had these...










.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Shay. Your stuff is Sick! Please post All of it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Thanks, TJ
> 
> I've always model in a way to avoid parallel or perpendicular lines, real life isn't built that way in the rural settings I model. The Quonset huts were an interesting project. I needed two for the scene and only had one, fully assembled one to work with. A little careful cutting with a miter saw and I had these...
> 
> ...



But now you neither have one or two, but two halves of one.

Nice Shay, :thumbsup: they would fit in nicely with Greg's half rail road cars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Who needs cranes?*


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Thanks, TJ
> 
> I've always model in a way to avoid parallel or perpendicular lines...


Even your track rails?... 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

_Use the FORCE, T-Man ... use the FORCE!_


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

T-Man said:


>


Sorry, It was worth the huge thread bump, this whole thread is amazing, but this picture made my day!


Is it yours T'Man? mind if I use it for an avatar? :laugh:


----------

